# Water in the Co2 line



## thai (May 14, 2007)

I made a DIY Co2 reactor and was wondering if it was normal to have water in the Co2 line? I have water all the way up to the check valve.


----------



## Kaws (Jan 23, 2010)

I believe the CO2 will eventually push the water out.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi thai,

The only time I had that happen was when I would attach my bottle to the airline when the fluid was still warm. As the fluid in the bottle cooled to room temperature, and contracted, it created a vacuum and would suck water into the line from the aquarium. Kaws is correct, once the yeast starts creating CO2 it should push out most of the water in the airline back into the tank. The way I avoided it was to let the bottle cool until it was room temperature before attaching to the airline.


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

I have a pressurized co2 system with a DIY Co2 reactor. I was replacing my check valve and there was water in there already. So i just plugged in the new check valve with water already in the line thinking that the Co2 will push the water out of the line. It has been two days and I still have water in the line.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

thai said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I have a pressurized co2 system with a DIY Co2 reactor. I was replacing my check valve and there was water in there already. So i just plugged in the new check valve with water already in the line thinking that the Co2 will push the water out of the line. It has been two days and I still have water in the line.


If you have co2 going throught the line, water couldn't still be there. It sounds like you have a co2 leak somewhere. I would verify that there is a working pressure of at least 10 PSI. Disconnect the line after the needlevalve somewhere and stick it in water to verify you are getting co2. Also, verify that the check valve isn't installed backwards. There should be an arrow indicating the direction of flow.


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

I have about 10psi going and the check valve is pointing in the direction of flow. I will check to see if it is leaking somewhere. Thanks!


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

I have the Milwaukee regulator and it is leaking at the top of the bubble counter. I tried teflon tape and it is still leaking. Is there any other solution?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 11, 2009)

Replace the rubber o-ring. Or make sure it not twisted or something. The threads will not seal it because it is a two piece design. Any kind of rubber washer will work too. Good Luck. PM me if you want some more details...

Scott


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

thai said:


> I have the Milwaukee regulator and it is leaking at the top of the bubble counter. I tried teflon tape and it is still leaking. Is there any other solution?


Is it leaking where you attach the co2 tubing or where you refill with solution?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 11, 2009)

HouseofCards - Good question. I didnt even think of that. I automatically thought it was where you refill. I think that rubber o-ring/washer deal has been messed up or fell out on refill.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

skonoski said:


> HouseofCards - Good question. I didnt even think of that. I automatically thought it was where you refill. I think that rubber o-ring/washer deal has been messed up or fell out on refill.


It could be either, but this is really not a manufacturer issue. More than likely the o-ring isn't seated, or missing in either location. Sometimes it could be just the top isn't screwed on in the threads correctly. Also sometimes if you use the basic airline tubing instead of the softer co2 tubing it doesn't hug the connection and you get a leak. I have these setup some with the 0-rings, some with just telfon and I have no leaks. Still in my opinion much better than a plastic in-line bubble counter.


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

The O-ring was missing on the bubble counter I got. I contacted Milwaukee and they sent me a new bubble counter!


----------

